# NEW SCI-FI MOVIES



## SpaceCadet11 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello. I am not sure if a lot of people have seen a movie I have seen recently.
It's called an "Alita Battle Angel".
This is a Fantastic movie.

Stellar.

Feel free to respond if you have seen it and have any opinions about it.
The trailer: 




Facebook: Goalitaarmy


----------



## Droflet (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes, it was pretty good, for what it was.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 29, 2019)

I watched this over the weekend. I was drawn in due to James Cameron being attached to it.

It was okay, entertaining and with well executed fight scenes. I found it to be a bit too cartoony for my taste, It was also pretty clunky in places and the romance was a little cliché. Still, the open ending cried out for a sequel and I would definitely go and watch that.


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Aug 29, 2019)

Rodders said:


> I watched this over the weekend. I was drawn in due to James Cameron being attached to it.
> 
> It was okay, entertaining and with well executed fight scenes. I found it to be a bit too cartoony for my taste, It was also pretty clunky in places and the romance was a little cliché. Still, the open ending cried out for a sequel and I would definitely go and watch that.


Thanks for the response. 1. I understand the cartoony stuff your saying. Good part about that is it could be changed or toned down in future sequels. Those fight scenes were not necessary. Everywhere else though I would not change. The romance part....I don't think I have seen 'any' kind of a love story like this in a theatre where one party is a cyborg..that to me is what is unique, original, the best part about it. Cliche..? just barely if at all.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 29, 2019)

From what I understand, _A:BA_ is/was a manga first, so the cartoony/stylised visuals probably echo that. I liked them well enough, the CGI was, as expected now-a-days, incredible.
I don't know if the romance was in the manga [haven't read them]. As a romance, it was okay, it worked for me in the film, but it felt like it was a little obvious. There were no possible alternatives for male or female leads.
Overall, as a film I enjoyed it but I won't be rushing back to see it again. It did enough [but not great] at the box-office so there may be follow up films.
I like Rodriguez's other films like _Spy Kids_ and _Machete,_ all the way back to _From Dusk Till Dawn_. BTW I can't wait for _Machete Kills in Space_...


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 29, 2019)

Apparently it hasn’t gone down well with some.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 29, 2019)

SpaceCadet11 said:


> ....I don't think I have seen 'any' kind of a love story like this in a theatre where one party is a cyborg..that to me is what is unique...



Blade runner 1982?- at least all the cuts before the final director's one. As Rutger Hauer put it Harrison's character decided to run away with what was essentially 'a fridge'.   

I haven't seen the film, but will definitely look out for it when it comes out on platforms I have access to. Wasn't compelled to go to the cinema for it, but it looks interesting enough.


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Aug 29, 2019)

Venusian Broon said:


> w
> Blade runner 1982?- at least all the cuts before the final director's one. As Rutger Hauer put it Harrison's character decided to run away with what was essentially 'a fridge'.
> 
> I haven't seen the film, but will definitely look out for it when it comes out on platforms I have access to. Wasn't compelled to go to the cinema for it, but it looks interesting enough.


What little I saw (advertising) was .. too soft, typical, too Disney... so I did not see it in theaters. That was a mistake. There are a lot of people who never saw it in the first place..so I am not interested in the 'box office'..take. If I were you..I would for sure go get the Dvd for it. They sell them as an example I tell some at a London Drugs..computer shop. The film has big potential. Any real arguments against it in the beginning were the result of advertising, the amount of distractions (ie. garbage) hollywood produces and people are exposed to..etc. and movie going fatigue. Course there is always that dumb sense out of Hollywood marketing that apparently the only thing people do with their lives is work, eat, do things with their kids and wait for the next titillating movie that Hollywood might come up with.
Advice: If you do see it...forget the words..cartoon, anime..like I do. Think instead..'The Terminator'.


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Aug 29, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> Apparently it hasn’t gone down well with some.


Sorry. This is a wrong video for me. On the surface he sounds..alright. Unfortunately I don't think he knows what he is talking about at all
Can't believe much of anything on the internet. Because anybody in the world anywhere can do things there,.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 29, 2019)

I saw Alita Battle Angel a few weeks ago.  I liked the movie but disliked the ending.  They did not stick the landing.


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Aug 29, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> I saw Alita Battle Angel a few weeks ago.  I liked the movie but disliked the ending.  They did not stick the landing.


I liked the ending. A point I like to make is I like the 'music' during the movie..but when it ended the 'music' after was horrible.
That I believe turns a lot of people off.. which then distracts from the movie and it's ending. 
Also, don't forget potential sequels.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 29, 2019)

SpaceCadet11 said:


> Also, don't forget potential sequels.



Sure did, because to me it seemed to just stop.  Like it was the first half.  Not in a two part way either.  In a someone made one long movie then took a pair of scissors and pick a place to cut the film.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 30, 2019)

I caught this a month or so ago and, full of trepidation decided to give it a try.... so glad that I did! Really enjoyed it for the most part


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 31, 2019)

SpaceCadet11 said:


> What little I saw (advertising) was .. too soft, typical, too Disney... so I did not see it in theaters. That was a mistake. There are a lot of people who never saw it in the first place..so I am not interested in the 'box office'..take. If I were you..I would for sure go get the Dvd for it. They sell them as an example I tell some at a London Drugs..computer shop. The film has big potential. Any real arguments against it in the beginning were the result of advertising, the amount of distractions (ie. garbage) hollywood produces and people are exposed to..etc. and movie going fatigue. Course there is always that dumb sense out of Hollywood marketing that apparently the only thing people do with their lives is work, eat, do things with their kids and wait for the next titillating movie that Hollywood might come up with.


Unfortunately, the industry [and that is what it is] does look at the box office. There are the occasional sleeper hits [The Greatest Showman?] but for right or wrong, usually by week 4 of opening the fate of a movie is settled.


SpaceCadet11 said:


> Advice: If you do see it...forget the words..cartoon, anime..like I do. Think instead..'The Terminator'.


 Okay, there you have lost me. I can't see any significant similarity between this and the Terminator movies. Okay, they both have robots/cyborgs but that is it. The story, setting, tone and visuals are all really different. I feel that anyone expecting a Terminator film will be sadly disappointed especially if they are thinking of the first [and IMO the best] film.
On a side note: I am looking forward to Terminator: Dark Fate.
Sarah Conner looks AWESOME!


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Aug 31, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> Unfortunately, the industry [and that is what it is] does look at the box office. There are the occasional sleeper hits [The Greatest Showman?] but for right or wrong, usually by week 4 of opening the fate of a movie is settled.
> Okay, there you have lost me. I can't see any significant similarity between this and the Terminator movies. Okay, they both have robots/cyborgs but that is it. The story, setting, tone and visuals are all really different. I feel that anyone expecting a Terminator film will be sadly disappointed especially if they are thinking of the first [and IMO the best] film.
> On a side note: I am looking forward to Terminator: Dark Fate.
> Sarah Conner looks AWESOME!


I am not saying they are similar at all. Just saying you should get your emotions and your mind in a particular place before watching it so you can enjoy it. If you go in thinking it's a Disney cartoon..or a different version of Japanese Tinkerbell...that might detract you from seeing a more 'serious' dramatic movie.
#2. My point about the 'industry'..is that how popular it could or should be is different from the box office numbers. It's obvious that a lot of people have not seen it for obvious, various reasons.
#3. The 'fate' of a movie? Well..it more than broke even. And Mr. Cameron is very rich..and like a said...it could be a much more popular production. ie. obviously talking about sequels. And as far as the original. They can sell Dvd's and Blu-rays until Doomsday.
#4. Hmm..just an industry? Well..I would question the persons motivations for going to movies in the first place. I am 'looking' for artistic creations usually.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 31, 2019)

SpaceCadet11 said:


> I am not saying they are similar at all. Just saying you should get your emotions and your mind in a particular place before watching it so you can enjoy it. If you go in thinking it's a Disney cartoon..or a different version of Japanese Tinkerbell...that might detract you from seeing a more 'serious' dramatic movie.


But I think comparing it to the Terminator films isn't all that close. I didn't feel anything like the emotion I feel when saw The Terminator. Okay,  Terminator Genisys - maybe  But that is just my reaction to it. You obviously liked it more and fair play to you for that


SpaceCadet11 said:


> #2. My point about the 'industry'..is that how popular it could or should be is different from the box office numbers. It's obvious that a lot of people have not seen it for obvious, various reasons.


Maybe it should be different but isn't. I think the reason for its lack of great success may have been that people didn't see it as distinctive enough against a background of superhero special effect based movies. This bubble is going to break at some point. There are some great looking films coming out in the next year or two that aren't based on Superhero characters.


SpaceCadet11 said:


> #3. The 'fate' of a movie? Well..it more than broke even. And Mr. Cameron is very rich..and like a said...it could be a much more popular production. ie. obviously talking about sequels. And as far as the original. They can sell Dvd's and Blu-rays until Doomsday.


Guilty as charged, I bought the Blu-ray. Maybe a lot of other people will too.
To be considered a "success" [and that is a very variable term, some films are never "successful"] a film usually has to make 3-4 times its cost in screen revenue. Streaming and off-screen sales are bigger than they used to be [Endgame racked up $100m in streaming sales I read recently, but that is against $2b at the box-office?] and the out of country markets are growing too [China is now a bigger market for most films than the USA] but the 4-week window is often seen as the litmus test of a films success.
If you have invested $200+m in a film I can see that you want your money back FAST!


SpaceCadet11 said:


> #4. Hmm..just an industry? Well..I would question the persons motivations for going to movies in the first place. I am 'looking' for artistic creations usually.


If a company is investing $200+m in a film [plus $100+m for marketing], then it is a business decision. There are many films that could have been great but never got made because no-one would put up the money or got ruined by business decisions during their making.
Why people got to see a film [or don't] is completely seperate.
From your enthusiasm, I hope that_ A:BA_ gets a wide audience and even a sequel [or two]. It was word-of-mouth that made a great difference to how _The Blues Brothers _was perceived, years after it was released.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 31, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> From your enthusiasm, I hope that_ A:BA_ gets a wide audience and even a sequel [or two]. It was word-of-mouth that made a great difference to how _The Blues Brothers _was perceived, years after it was released.



or, indeed, The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Sep 2, 2019)

*To cup of Joe*. I know for a fact there are a lot of people who have not seen the movie.
Some kicked it to the curb before it even came out. Nobody really saw the advertising for it. (like me)
There will always be millions of people for whatever reason my not know about or catch a movie like this.
Amongst the younger generation even Star Wars has this problem. I am not joking about this or the other stuff.
I'm serious and that is one of my points.


----------



## Happy Joe (Sep 6, 2019)

I was surprised by "Alita".  It is/was much better than expected (I gave/give it 4 out of 5 stars) ... it has already added to my movie library (I typically don't like anything Manga/Anime)...

Edit the "Star Wars" franchise has effectively been (unintentionally) killed off (post "Solo", for me) , IMO.  The only reason that I will see another, on Netflix, network TV or a free streaming site is because I saw the predecessors... I don't expect to add any more of them to my movie library.

Enjoy!


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Sep 7, 2019)

Happy Joe said:


> I was surprised by "Alita".  It is/was much better than expected (I gave/give it 4 out of 5 stars) ... it has already added to my movie library (I typically don't like anything Manga/Anime)...
> 
> Edit the "Star Wars" franchise has effectively been (unintentionally) killed off (post "Solo", for me) , IMO.  The only reason that I will see another, on Netflix, network TV or a free streaming site is because I saw the predecessors... I don't expect to add any more of them to my movie library.
> 
> Enjoy!


I might go into it in the future. As far as star wars is concerned..I loved "The Last Jedi" and I am hoping and praying that "Star Wars" talent
will come thru even though JJ Abrams or anyone might be helming the "Rise of Skywalker movie..in theatres Dec. 20.
I am guarded...but I am going to have a great time..going to see this movie. Yabba.


----------



## Arkenstone (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been wanting to see *Alita. *Robert Rodriguez used to be a huge inspiration for me in my early 20's. His book, *Rebel Without A Crew*, spiraled me into writing scripts and casting away my inner-demons off for a couple of years. His unrelenting discipline behind the making of *El Mariachi* is what led me to get some short scripts sold for production. Unfortunately, that's where the story ends, because I practically got screwed over by people in the industry and learned the hard way. 

This is why I joined this forum. It's a pivotal step in the right direction. I'm hoping to improve my story-telling, plot development and writing overall. When I'm ready, I will be trying to get myself traditionally published.


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Sep 17, 2019)

Rodders said:


> I watched this over the weekend. I was drawn in due to James Cameron being attached to it.
> 
> It was okay, entertaining and with well executed fight scenes. I found it to be a bit too cartoony for my taste, It was also pretty clunky in places and the romance was a little cliché. Still, the open ending cried out for a sequel and I would definitely go and watch that.



This was a great movie! I have no issues with it..really at all!


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Nov 19, 2019)

This was a 'great' movie...


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Dec 15, 2019)

Venusian Broon said:


> Blade runner 1982?- at least all the cuts before the final director's one. As Rutger Hauer put it Harrison's character decided to run away with what was essentially 'a fridge'.
> 
> I haven't seen the film, but will definitely look out for it when it comes out on platforms I have access to. Wasn't compelled to go to the cinema for it, but it looks interesting enough.



Make sure to get the Dvd or Blue-ray.


----------



## Star-child (Dec 15, 2019)

Can't watch it: Looks like Polar Express. CGI still has a long way to go before action scenes and people are realistic, and Alita  goes in the other direction.


----------



## SpaceCadet11 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes.


----------

